# Headed to PINS tomorrow.



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Going give it try, camping out for the week. Anybody having any luck, looks to be pretty windy and predicted to be that way for the next few days? Also how's the sand if anyone's out, Should be pretty packed down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo (Jul 14, 2015)

I was down there Friday through Sunday at the jetties. Pretty slow. Did manage to get some reds and a jack. Kings came through a couple of times but left quickly.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

(361) 949-8175

PINS Beach Conditions and Weather Hotline

Updated each morning by park staff to give you an idea of what to expect when you hit the beach


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Fished Malequite on Sunday afternoon. An irritating amount of seaweed showing up and I didnt catch ****. Current was still ripping. I usually flutter kick on my back across the gut in front of the third bar to cast off it with my 10-12' rods but the current was too strong.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

islandboi409aTm said:


> Going give it try, camping out for the week. Anybody having any luck, looks to be pretty windy and predicted to be that way for the next few days? Also how's the sand if anyone's out, Should be pretty packed down?


Hey... Good luck to you. Be SAFE. I will likely be heading down Thursday. Hoping for good conditions, some good times and hopefully a few decent fish.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Howdy, ya might wanna check the surf report, the Bob Hall Pier outlook is 3-5' on Thursday, 4-6' on Friday and 3-5' Saturday with substantial winds. Weather conditions here on coast have been a bit dismal.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

About to leave Houston for pins. Hope to do some fishing if aloud by weather but mostly getting out of town with the family for some r and r. 

How fars the surf coming up to the dunes? Plan on throwing a tent around big shell!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

good luck with that! recent reports are that they may have to close the park...I would stay close if you go down!

check this out; it's the park service camera showing the conditions....holy smokes!
snookered

https://www.nps.gov/pais/learn/photosmultimedia/webcams.htm


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Made it to the 55 marker and turned around. Couldn't find a safe spot to set up tent since the surf was so high. Driving conditions were great but boy was it rough seas. 

Went back to camp ground by the ranger station. Gonna just drive around today and play with the family. Plus this 13 tundra 6" lift 35 12.50 22. and little gas tank, I could only get to 55 and had to turn around for fuel. Got 5.9 mpg on paper


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Went to Malaquite today and after the rain rolled through, it was absolutely beautiful. Good clean green water (not **too** clear) and moderate surf and the rip currents and grass have subsided considerably. Lot of small bait in the first gut but the bite was slow, only caught a couple largish stingrays. Kept this guy for shark bait next time I make the haul down to Big Shell. He BARELY fit in a 20lb ice bag fully intact (minus giant barb and tail...)



Caught one more smaller ray which was released and nothing else.


----------

